# RIP Al



## edwinf8936 (Oct 12, 2013)

My little guy Al a Netherland Dwarf pass Thursday morning after a long heart condition. He was 12. Miss the little guy.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Oct 12, 2013)

We're so sorry for your loss. Rest in peace little man and binky free.:bunnyangel:


----------



## jemm (Oct 12, 2013)

Do sad however sounds like he had a great family around him and a great life. Binky free little Al


----------



## Tauntz (Oct 12, 2013)

So sorry for your loss of your beloved Al. I hope the heartache of his passing will soon ease & you can find a place in your heart for another bunny to fill that void Al left in your heart with his passing.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Oct 16, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Al. RIP little guy!


----------



## kira&#10084;tonio!! (Oct 22, 2013)

Aww poor you but attract he has gone to a better place now xxx


Sent from my iPod touch using Rabbit Forum


----------



## HEM (Oct 30, 2013)

We are so sorry to hear about Al
It sounds as if he had a long happy life. Hopefully all of the good memories you have of Al will help you through this tough time.


----------



## Azerane (Oct 30, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Pops (Nov 8, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss. 12 years sounds like a very happy life for your bunny and you. It is a true testament to how happy your bunny was with you and how well you looked after him/her. You should be proud of the times you shared together. 

My bunny is 8 years old, and I know how close humans can get to their pets especially after so many years have passed by being together.


----------



## zombiesue (Nov 8, 2013)

What a long, wonderful life. Goodbye, Al, you'll be sorely missed. :bunnyangel:


----------

